# Gestione figli in affido condiviso



## animalibera (12 Ottobre 2014)

Con quale frequenza e modalità voi padri vedete i figli?


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Con quale frequenza e modalità voi padri vedete i figli?



Ne parlavo poco fa con mia figlia grande che ha un compagno separato con un bimbo.

si conoscono da 5 mesi e lui ha il bimbo tutti i fine settimana, spesso dal venerdì sera ed a volte la moglie lo porta al giovedì. 

Lei, la ex, non lavora,  ma a detta della madre e del fratello, trascura troppo il figlio per vedere un nuovo amico.

una situazione balorda anche a livello economico.

Il mio consiglio considerando il tutto, il bambino che piange quando il padre lo riporta  dalla madre,  e' stato di consigliare a lui, che non conosco, di chiedere l'affidamento del figlio. La moglie a parole non e' d'accordo,  peccato lei lo veda poco o niente e lo curi la madre di lei e di lui.

DIREI che l'ideale sarebbe non fissare mai giorni fissi e stare al buonsenso come genitori mettendo il benessere del figlio prima di tutto.

OVVIO che non significa vederli una volta al mese.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Con quale frequenza e modalità voi padri vedete i figli?


Li vedo praticamente tutti i giorni.
La mattina li porto a scuola, la sera esco dal lavoro e passo una mezz'ora.
Poi il sabato spesso stanno con me e la domenica di solito ci vediamo di pomeriggio.
Ci accordiamo di volta in volta, anzi di settimana in settimana a seconda dei suoi turni di lavoro e delle mie necessità.
Anche nella separazione metteremo che le visite verranno sempre concordate, così come le feste e le vacanze.
Aggiungeremo solo per la forma dei giorni specifici, quindi giusto per il giudice.
Tendenzialmente l'affido condiviso si basa proprio sull'accordo continuo senza precostituzioni.
I figli vengono "assegnati" come residenza a un genitore, ma la ratio della legge è favorire il massimo di presenza e di intercambiabilità per entrambi.
Ovviamente pesa come un macigno la possibilità e la capacità di mantenere rapporti sereni, civili e di cooperazione.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Li vedo praticamente tutti i giorni.
> La mattina li porto a scuola, la sera esco dal lavoro e passo una mezz'ora.
> Poi il sabato spesso stanno con me e la domenica di solito ci vediamo di pomeriggio.
> Ci accordiamo di volta in volta, anzi di settimana in settimana a seconda dei suoi turni di lavoro e delle mie necessità.
> ...



Tua moglie e' fortunata. Spero lo sappia.


----------



## animalibera (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tua moglie e' fortunata. Spero lo sappia.



Molto fortunata e specialmente i tuoi figli.
Per me non sta andando proprio cosi...spero si riprenda perchè li ha visti questo pomeriggio e sono stata io ad organizzare il loro pomeriggio sull' Adda (solo loro ovviamente) ...dopo 10 giorni che non li vedeva....capisco tutto, comprendo tutto capisco che magari non stia molto bene ma....sono i suoi figli possibile che glielo devo ricordare io? 
In più abita qui in zona...non ha nemmeno la giustificazione della distanza...se abitassi a due ore di macchina sarebbe la stessa cosa..garantito.
Spero che le cose cambino. Sull'istanza di separazione è scritto chiaramente un week end alternato dal venerdi alla domenica e una notte fissa in settimana. Per le vacanze di Natale, Pasqua, estate anche li è scritto tutto nero su bianco.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Molto fortunata e specialmente i tuoi figli.
> Per me non sta andando proprio cosi...spero si riprenda perchè li ha visti questo pomeriggio e sono stata io ad organizzare il loro pomeriggio sull' Adda (solo loro ovviamente) ...dopo 10 giorni che non li vedeva....capisco tutto, comprendo tutto capisco che magari non stia molto bene ma....sono i suoi figli possibile che glielo devo ricordare io?
> In più abita qui in zona...non ha nemmeno la giustificazione della distanza...se abitassi a due ore di macchina sarebbe la stessa cosa..garantito.
> Spero che le cose cambino. Sull'istanza di separazione è scritto chiaramente un week end alternato dal venerdi alla domenica e una notte fissa in settimana. Per le vacanze di Natale, Pasqua, estate anche li è scritto tutto nero su bianco.



Temo ti fara' penare.


----------



## animalibera (12 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo ti fara' penare.


Mi auguro si ravveda ma era abituato ad " ignorarli " già prima...li gestisco in tutto io da sempre e devo dire che la cosa non mi pesa particolarmente almeno non mi devo confrontare con lui su molte cose.
Mi spiace per i ragazzi....ovvio...sta  rovinando il rapporto con loro e poi non si può più tornare indietro. Il tempo passa e i con i figli si costruisce giorno per giorno.
Per ora prendo atto della situazione comunque e a tempo debito mi regolerò...penso a me e a loro e stop...e a vivere il resto della mia vita.


----------



## disincantata (12 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Mi auguro si ravveda ma era abituato ad " ignorarli " già prima...li gestisco in tutto io da sempre e devo dire che la cosa non mi pesa particolarmente almeno non mi devo confrontare con lui su molte cose.
> Mi spiace per i ragazzi....ovvio...sta  rovinando il rapporto con loro e poi non si può più tornare indietro. Il tempo passa e i con i figli si costruisce giorno per giorno.
> Per ora prendo atto della situazione comunque e a tempo debito mi regolerò...penso a me e a loro e stop...e a vivere il resto della mia vita.



Pensavo proprio al bene dei figli. Tu fai bene a pensare a te ed ai figli. Fai solo in modo di non far pesare ai figli le mancanze del padre.


----------



## Stark72 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Purtroppo dipende solo da lui. Qualunque sia la motivazione di questa "distanza" dai bambini, è lui che deve trovare la motivazione per essere un papà presente. Se lo fa svogliatamente i bambini se ne accorgono, sicuramente non dicono nulla ma se ne accorgono.
Un'alternanza (che comunque sarà sempre sbilanciata a tuo sfavore) è fondamentale anche per la tua vita, perchèhai diritto ad avere del tempo per te da dedicare a qualunque cosa ti piaccia.
Io li porto alle feste dei compagnetti se lei lavora. Venerdì lei è uscita e i bambini sono stati con me.
Mesi fa non mi sarei "prestato" a stare coi bambini mentre lei usciva. Ma è cambiata la mia prospettiva, me ne frego bellamente di quella che fa, neanche ci penso e anzi preferisco che si distragga così non ammorba me, e nel contempo non mi sento di fare tanto un favore a lei quanto a me stesso.
Il rapporto con i miei figli negli ultimi mesi è cresciuto di qualità.


----------



## Divì (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao, posso raccontare la mia esperienza personale quando mi separai 21 anni fa. Allora l'affido condiviso non era molto diffuso, e mio figlio aveva 4 anni. Inoltre sono stata io ad andarmene da casa. Eppure sono vent'anni che mio figlio vive una settimana con me (e quindi con suo fratello, mio marito e la nostra famiglia) e una settimana con suo padre. Quando era piccolo e abitavamo vicini con orari compatibili, al mattino lo accompagnavo a scuola io perche' suo padre iniziava a lavorare alle 8, e lui lo andava a prendere sempre, perche' finiva di lavorare prima di me. Un mese di vacanza con papa' a luglio e un mese di vacanza con me ad agosto.

Subito ci siamo resi conto che aveva bisogno di scandire in qualche modo il tempo, di una regolarita' che non era garantita da un sistema un we si e uno no, una sera alla settimana, eccetera. Ripeto, ancora oggi che e' un adulto e si sta preparando a vivere da solo, si organizza cosi'. E suo fratello, che lo adora, organizza i suoi imoegni per essere piu' libero nella settimana in cui e' con noi.


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Purtroppo dipende solo da lui. Qualunque sia la motivazione di questa "distanza" dai bambini, è lui che deve trovare la motivazione per essere un papà presente. Se lo fa svogliatamente i bambini se ne accorgono, sicuramente non dicono nulla ma se ne accorgono.
> Un'alternanza (che comunque sarà sempre sbilanciata a tuo sfavore) è fondamentale anche per la tua vita, perchèhai diritto ad *avere del tempo per te da dedicare a qualunque cosa ti piaccia*.
> Io li porto alle feste dei compagnetti se lei lavora. Venerdì lei è uscita e i bambini sono stati con me.
> Mesi fa non mi sarei "prestato" a stare coi bambini mentre lei usciva. Ma è cambiata la mia prospettiva, me ne frego bellamente di quella che fa, neanche ci penso e anzi preferisco che si distragga così non ammorba me, e nel contempo non mi sento di fare tanto un favore a lei quanto a me stesso.
> Il rapporto con i miei figli negli ultimi mesi è cresciuto di qualità.



Stark più ti conosco e più mi piace come uomo e come padre.
Credo tu sia una perla rara, ho l'impressione che lui cerchi di ostacolare il più possibile il mio tempo libero.
Lo fa sacrificando il rapporto con i figli e questa cosa è tristissima.
Ho dei genitori ancora giovani che volendo i nipoti li tengono molto volentieri...quindi è del tutto inutile il suo comportamento.
Sono giù di corda..in questi giorni non faccio che pensare quanto lui abbia distrutto ogni cosa buona della sua vita, il rapporto con suo padre, con me, con i figli, il suo lavoro.


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao, posso raccontare la mia esperienza personale quando mi separai 21 anni fa. Allora l'affido condiviso non era molto diffuso, e mio figlio aveva 4 anni. Inoltre sono stata io ad andarmene da casa. Eppure sono vent'anni che mio figlio vive una settimana con me (e quindi con suo fratello, mio marito e la nostra famiglia) e una settimana con suo padre. Quando era piccolo e abitavamo vicini con orari compatibili, al mattino lo accompagnavo a scuola io perche' suo padre iniziava a lavorare alle 8, e lui lo andava a prendere sempre, perche' finiva di lavorare prima di me. Un mese di vacanza con papa' a luglio e un mese di vacanza con me ad agosto.
> 
> Subito ci siamo resi conto che aveva bisogno di scandire in qualche modo il tempo, di una regolarita' che non era garantita da un sistema un we si e uno no, una sera alla settimana, eccetera. Ripeto, ancora oggi che e' un adulto e si sta preparando a vivere da solo, si organizza cosi'. E suo fratello, che lo adora, organizza i suoi imoegni per essere piu' libero nella settimana in cui e' con noi.



Altra testimonianza positiva....volere e potere....superare le proprie frustrazioni personali a favore dei figli si può, si deve perchè siamo noi gli adulti, e i figli sono obbligati a vivere una nuova situazione che non hanno scelto.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

il mio ex marito una volta è stato 90 giorni senza vedere ne sentire suo figlio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Ottobre 2014)

Il mio problema sarà l'opposto. La madre è poco madre. Oramai tra piscina, uscite con le amiche, videogiochi e programmi televisivi irrinunciabili al massimo è la bambina che si adegua a lei e non il contrario. Il massimo è portarla dai suoi genitori qualche week end, a Roma. Insomma tornare a fare la figlia.
Nemmeno lascia dormire la bimba nella sua cameretta da sola perchè vorrebbe dormirci lei e la bimba dovrebbe dormire con me.

Ultimamene minaccia di portarmi via tutto appena si inizia a discutere. 

E per assurdo io ora non avrei nemmeno più un altra.


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il mio ex marito una volta è stato 90 giorni senza vedere ne sentire suo figlio.



Non c'è limite al peggio...ma come si può...:unhappy:


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Il mio problema sarà l'opposto. La madre è poco madre. Oramai tra piscina, uscite con le amiche, videogiochi e programmi televisivi irrinunciabili al massimo è la bambina che si adegua a lei e non il contrario. Il massimo è portarla dai suoi genitori qualche week end, a Roma. Insomma tornare a fare la figlia.
> Nemmeno lascia dormire la bimba nella sua cameretta da sola perchè vorrebbe dormirci lei e la bimba dovrebbe dormire con me.
> 
> Ultimamene minaccia di portarmi via tutto appena si inizia a discutere.
> ...



Esistono anche situazioni all'inverso..ovvio... non ho capito il neretto Occhiverdi.....sai  i miei neuroni stanno lavorando troppo!!


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Non c'è limite al peggio...ma come si può...:unhappy:


benissimo si può, perchè l'alternativa è denunciarlo ed io non me la sento di fare questo a mio figlio.
il discorso è che padri lo possono essere tutti, papà no.
non ha questo bisogno di partecipare alla vita del figlio, non sente il legame ed io posso fare poco, perchè l'alternativa non mi piace, ma non mi piace per mio figlio, non per suo padre.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Esistono anche situazioni all'inverso..ovvio... non ho capito* il neretto *Occhiverdi.....sai i miei neuroni stanno lavorando troppo!!


Fino ad un mese fa stavo insieme ad una donna con cui credevo sarei invecchiato...


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> benissimo si può, perchè l'alternativa è denunciarlo ed io non me la sento di fare questo a mio figlio.
> il discorso è che padri lo possono essere tutti, papà no.
> non ha questo bisogno di partecipare alla vita del figlio, non sente il legame ed io posso fare poco, perchè l'alternativa non mi piace, ma non mi piace per mio figlio, non per suo padre.



Certo ci sono i figli da preservare e non è lavoro da poco. Se non sono presenti e non ne sentono la necessità meglio gestire tutto da soli evitando tensioni che graverebbero negativamente sui ragazzi. Che fatica però...


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Fino ad un mese fa stavo insieme ad una donna con cui credevo sarei invecchiato...


Ok tutto chiaro......evidentemente lei prova ancora molto rancore nei tuoi confronti e non riesce a gestire la situazione in modo logico.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Ok tutto chiaro......evidentemente lei prova ancora molto rancore nei tuoi confronti e non riesce a gestire la situazione in modo logico.


un altra idiozia che alla fine non fa altro che fare del male alla bambina......... aggiungiamo anche questa.


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un altra idiozia che alla fine non fa altro che fare del male alla bambina......... aggiungiamo anche questa.



Già non tutti hanno le capacità di fare gli adulti. Mi dispiace.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Certo ci sono i figli da preservare e non è lavoro da poco. Se non sono presenti e non ne sentono la necessità meglio gestire tutto da soli evitando tensioni che graverebbero negativamente sui ragazzi. Che fatica però...


hai ragione è una grande fatica ma ti racconto una cosa ultimo minuto: ieri il padre lo ha preso e lo ha portato dai nonni e loro lo hanno riportato a casa alle 14, il mio piccolo piagnucolando mi ha chiesto perchè lo riportassero così presto e quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi hanno risposto che è bugiardello perchè è lui che vuole tornare a casa e che comunque possono tenerlo al massimo 3 o 4 ore perchè hanno da fare.
a questo punto io che cosa posso dire? tolto che posso anche passare sul fatto che lo ro abbiano da fare perchè in teoria non dovrebbe essere un problema loro ma del padre, si può dire che un bimbo di 8 anni sia bugiardo al punto tale da piangere?


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione è una grande fatica ma ti racconto una cosa ultimo minuto: ieri il padre lo ha preso e lo ha portato dai nonni e loro lo hanno riportato a casa alle 14, il mio piccolo piagnucolando mi ha chiesto perchè lo riportassero così presto e quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi hanno risposto che è bugiardello perchè è lui che vuole tornare a casa e che comunque possono tenerlo al massimo 3 o 4 ore perchè hanno da fare.
> a questo punto io che cosa posso dire? tolto che posso anche passare sul fatto che lo ro abbiano da fare perchè in teoria non dovrebbe essere un problema loro ma del padre, *si può dire che un bimbo di 8 anni sia bugiardo al punto tale da piangere?*



Carissima i bambini vivono un forte disagio non sono mai bugiardi e se hanno comportamenti bizzarri e illogici ne hanno tutto il diritto. Noi adulti spesso abbiamo comportamenti anche peggiori!!


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione è una grande fatica ma ti racconto una cosa ultimo minuto: ieri il padre lo ha preso e lo ha portato dai nonni e loro lo hanno riportato a casa alle 14, il mio piccolo piagnucolando mi ha chiesto perchè lo riportassero così presto e quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi hanno risposto che è bugiardello perchè è lui che vuole tornare a casa e che comunque possono tenerlo al massimo 3 o 4 ore perchè hanno da fare.
> a questo punto io che cosa posso dire? tolto che posso anche passare sul fatto che lo ro abbiano da fare perchè in teoria non dovrebbe essere un problema loro ma del padre, si può dire che un bimbo di 8 anni sia bugiardo al punto tale da piangere?


gli accordi in sede di separazione prevedono un obbligo di frequentazione dei nonni paterni?  che se non è così,direi che è meglio che non stiano nemmeno a "disturbarsi" per 4 ore.

il bimbo sta solo che peggio.      e a quel punto meglio ancora evitare che il tuo ex inseminatore si "occupi" di tuo figlio.   l'importante è che paghi gli alimenti.


----------



## Stark72 (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione è una grande fatica ma ti racconto una cosa ultimo minuto: ieri il padre lo ha preso e lo ha portato dai nonni e loro lo hanno riportato a casa alle 14, il mio piccolo piagnucolando mi ha chiesto perchè lo riportassero così presto e quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi hanno risposto che è bugiardello perchè è lui che vuole tornare a casa e che comunque possono tenerlo al massimo 3 o 4 ore perchè hanno da fare.
> a questo punto io che cosa posso dire? tolto che posso anche passare sul fatto che lo ro abbiano da fare perchè in teoria non dovrebbe essere un problema loro ma del padre, si può dire che un bimbo di 8 anni sia bugiardo al punto tale da piangere?


Non puoi fare nulla, già sei brava a non aizzarlo contro il padre.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Non puoi fare nulla, già sei brava a non aizzarlo contro il padre.



io ho fatto la mia scelta, non lo aizzerò mai contro il padre, ma mi occuperò del suo benessere psicofisico, quando crescerà sarà in grado di decidere per se, mai vorrei che mi rinfacciasse di averlo influenzato.
E' dura lo so, ma a me stare sempre con lui mi piace, quindi...
lui è la mia vita, voglio solo che cresca sereno e forte, in grado di capire.


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Carissima i bambini vivono un forte disagio non sono mai bugiardi e se hanno comportamenti bizzarri e illogici ne hanno tutto il diritto. Noi adulti spesso abbiamo comportamenti anche peggiori!!



cara... io lo so, conosco mio figlio e credo di essere in grado di capire quando mente oppure no, questo non era il caso, ma tant'è...


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cara... io lo so, conosco mio figlio e credo di essere in grado di capire quando mente oppure no, questo non era il caso, ma tant'è...


Noi mamme abbiamo le antenne già guardandoli in faccia capiamo tante cose infatti.

Comunque è appena passato...per questioni gestionali della casa e gli ho parlato...effettivamente non l'ho visto bene per nulla .... spero vivamente che non si stia lasciando andare.
Ho fatto passare il messaggio del ritmo di frequentazione di ambedue i genitori che sia regolare e stabilito sia rassicurante per i ragazzi.
Mercoledi sera li avrà a cena e a dormire.
Idem questo week end....speriamo bene....stare con i figli  non può che giovare anche a lui!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Noi mamme abbiamo le antenne già guardandoli in faccia capiamo tante cose infatti.
> 
> Comunque è appena passato...per questioni gestionali della casa e gli ho parlato...effettivamente non l'ho visto bene per nulla .... spero vivamente che non si stia lasciando andare.
> Ho fatto passare il messaggio del ritmo di frequentazione di ambedue i genitori che sia regolare e stabilito sia rassicurante per i ragazzi.
> ...



minchia sono la mamma. :facepalm:


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia sono la mamma. :facepalm:


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> minchia sono la mamma. :facepalm:



Sei a posto ....iange:


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Noi mamme abbiamo le antenne già guardandoli in faccia capiamo tante cose infatti.
> 
> Comunque è appena passato...per questioni gestionali della casa e gli ho parlato...effettivamente non l'ho visto bene per nulla .... spero vivamente che non si stia lasciando andare.
> Ho fatto passare il messaggio del ritmo di frequentazione di ambedue i genitori che sia regolare e stabilito sia rassicurante per i ragazzi.
> ...


Solo tu sei in grado di capire se lui, messo male come lo hai visto, sia' in grado di gestire i figli e bene.

In caso contrario danneggerebbe anche il tuo lavoro per il bene dei tuoi figli.

Forse devi parlare con lui con calma per decidere se lasciarglieli adesso.


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Solo tu sei in grado di capire se lui, messo male come lo hai visto, sia' in grado di gestire i figli e bene.
> 
> In caso contrario danneggerebbe anche il tuo lavoro per il bene dei tuoi figli.
> 
> Forse devi parlare con lui con calma per decidere se lasciarglieli adesso.



Faccio questo anche perchè credo che aiuti anche lui...per darsi una mossa cazzo!!


----------



## Gian (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il mio ex marito una volta è stato *90 giorni* senza vedere ne sentire suo figlio.



E dieci mesi di distacco di un padre dai figli o viceversa, che ne dici ?


ciao


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> E dieci mesi di distacco di un padre dai figli o viceversa, che ne dici ?
> 
> 
> ciao


dico che se il distacco non dipende da motivi meramente futili ma che ne so è per lavoro, purtroppo poco si può fare, ma quando tu non vedi e non senti tuo figlio ed abiti a 4 km di distanza e non hai nessun impedimento, allora sei stronzo


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dico che se il distacco non dipende da motivi meramente futili ma che ne so è per lavoro, purtroppo poco si può fare, ma quando tu non vedi e non senti tuo figlio ed abiti a 4 km di distanza e non hai nessun impedimento, allora sei stronzo



solo uno stronzo??? Meglio che non mi esprima!!:incazzato:


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> E dieci mesi di distacco di un padre dai figli o viceversa, che ne dici ?
> 
> 
> ciao


Quali sono state le motivazioni?


----------



## Gian (13 Ottobre 2014)

questo forum non si smentisce mai.


----------



## zanna (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> questo forum non si smentisce mai.


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> questo forum non si smentisce mai.



Cioè???


----------



## viola di mare (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> questo forum non si smentisce mai.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione è una grande fatica ma ti racconto una cosa ultimo minuto: ieri il padre lo ha preso e lo ha portato dai nonni e loro lo hanno riportato a casa alle 14, il mio piccolo piagnucolando mi ha chiesto perchè lo riportassero così presto e quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi hanno risposto che è bugiardello perchè è lui che vuole tornare a casa e che comunque possono tenerlo al massimo 3 o 4 ore perchè hanno da fare.
> a questo punto io che cosa posso dire? tolto che posso anche passare sul fatto che lo ro abbiano da fare perchè in teoria non dovrebbe essere un problema loro ma del padre, si può dire che un bimbo di 8 anni sia bugiardo al punto tale da piangere?


Il bugiardello se lo potevano risparmiare.
Però può essere vero che quando è con loro si senta  combattuto di non essere con te e che se loro gli danno retta si senta respinto.
I tempi devono essere stabiliti dall'adulto per non caricare lui della responsabilità di dover dimostrare di voler bene scegliendo quanto stare con uno e l'altro.
Se gli viene chiesto se vuole la mamma è normale che succeda così.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione è una grande fatica ma ti racconto una cosa ultimo minuto: ieri il padre lo ha preso e lo ha portato dai nonni e loro lo hanno riportato a casa alle 14, il mio piccolo piagnucolando mi ha chiesto perchè lo riportassero così presto e quando ho chiesto spiegazioni mi hanno risposto che è bugiardello perchè è lui che vuole tornare a casa e che comunque possono tenerlo al massimo 3 o 4 ore perchè hanno da fare.
> a questo punto io che cosa posso dire? tolto che posso anche passare sul fatto che lo ro abbiano da fare perchè in teoria non dovrebbe essere un problema loro ma del padre, si può dire che un bimbo di 8 anni sia bugiardo al punto tale da piangere?


possibile che un nonno non si possa organizzare per tenere volentieri il nipote?


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che un nonno non si possa organizzare per tenere volentieri il nipote?



Veramente e' il papa'  che finge di prendersi il figlio e poi lo scarica ai nonni.

li e' tutta la famiglia paterna che e' da curare.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

sì, certo , il papà dovrebbe tenerli lui e non ci piove.(e pure i nonni dovrbbero farglielo presente)
però , io nonno se so che è così e mi fa piacere tenerlo , mi organizzo e non dico ...ho fa fare.
immedesimandomi a me è venuto subito da pensare così





disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente e' il papa'  che finge di prendersi il figlio e poi lo scarica ai nonni.
> 
> li e' tutta la famiglia paterna che e' da curare.


----------



## animalibera (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bugiardello se lo potevano risparmiare.
> Però può essere vero che quando è con loro si senta  combattuto di non essere con te e che se loro gli danno retta si senta respinto.
> I tempi devono essere stabiliti dall'adulto per non caricare lui della responsabilità di dover dimostrare di voler bene scegliendo quanto stare con uno e l'altro.
> Se gli viene chiesto se vuole la mamma è normale che succeda così.



Quoto:up:


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo , il papà dovrebbe tenerli lui e non ci piove.(e pure i nonni dovrbbero farglielo presente)
> però , io nonno se so che è così e mi fa piacere tenerlo , mi organizzo e non dico ...ho fa fare.
> immedesimandomi a me è venuto subito da pensare così



La penso come te. Le cose sono due,  o i nonni sono degni  del figlio, o sono incazzati  con il figlio che non sa stare poche ore con il nipote.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La penso come te. Le cose sono due,  o i nonni sono degni  del figlio, o sono incazzati  con il figlio che non sa stare poche ore con il nipote.


e sempre  a spese del bambino .


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tua moglie e' fortunata. Spero lo sappia.


No, sua moglie è scema, proprio.
La fortuna l'aveva in casa e l'ha buttata fuori.(scusa Starkino ma quando ci vuole, ci vuole)


----------



## Stark72 (13 Ottobre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, sua moglie è scema, proprio.
> La fortuna l'aveva in casa e l'ha buttata fuori.(scusa Starkino ma quando ci vuole, ci vuole)


No ma che ti scusi.
Guarda, detto proprio sinceramente. Ormai ho capito che quel matrimonio era sbagliato e in quanto tale non poteva andare. Alcune persone mi avevano sempre detto (amici stretti e mia sorella) che io e lei avevamo poco in comune, ma io ero innamorato e non vedevo (anzi non volevo vedere) queste differenze.
Ecco, se ho un difetto bello grosso che poi pago puntualmente, è che sono troppo impulsivo nelle questioni di cuore, mi parte la capoccia e non vedo un muro neanche se ci sto andando a sbattere a 200 all'ora.
E' chiaro che ciò che per te, come altre donne, appare come una fortuna, per lei era una dannazione. Perché non era e non è una donna da famiglia e figli, sebbene questi ultimi li abbia desiderati fortissimamente e cresciuti benissimo.
Sono giunto alla conclusione di esserle addirittura grato in qualche modo di aver fatto esplodere questa bomba, perché sto meglio ogni giorno che passa, sono più sereno e mi rendo conto che prima vivevo in un'angosciante corsa a compiacerla in qualche modo.
Un cagnolino che camminava sulle zampe posteriori sperando che il padrone tirasse un biscottino.
Il modo schifoso ed umiliante in cui mi ha trattato (visto che ho scoperto di essere stato tradito almeno tre volte negli anni), non glielo perdonerò mai, perché è un modo di fare troppo inconcepibile per me, ma se avessi continuato a stare con lei avrei vissuto in una finta felicità che mi ero costruito per proteggermi da ciò che non volevo e non avevo la forza di vedere.
E' per questo che adesso nella gestione dei bambini andiamo una bomba. L'ago della bilancia ero io. La differenza tra una pace con gli uccellini cinguettanti e una guerra nucleare dipendeva dalla mia accettazione e dal mio distacco.
Speriamo continui così sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> No ma che ti scusi.
> Guarda, detto proprio sinceramente. Ormai ho capito che quel matrimonio era sbagliato e in quanto tale non poteva andare. Alcune persone mi avevano sempre detto (amici stretti e mia sorella) che io e lei avevamo poco in comune, ma io ero innamorato e non vedevo (anzi non volevo vedere) queste differenze.
> Ecco, se ho un difetto bello grosso che poi pago puntualmente, è che sono troppo impulsivo nelle questioni di cuore, mi parte la capoccia e non vedo un muro neanche se ci sto andando a sbattere a 200 all'ora.
> E' chiaro che ciò che per te, come altre donne, appare come una fortuna, per lei era una dannazione. Perché non era e non è una donna da famiglia e figli, sebbene questi ultimi li abbia desiderati fortissimamente e cresciuti benissimo.
> ...


Come ti capisco!


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e sempre  a spese del bambino .



Infatti c'e' da chiedersi fino a che punto gli faccia bene vedere un padre 'assente' e dei nonni NON NONNI! 

Chiunque di noi sente se e' amato o tollerato.


----------



## Gian (13 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


>



siete riuscite a dare dello stronzo al sottoscritto 
in dieci secondi netti. E se per esempio, una persona avesse dei gravi 
problemi, una vicissitudine giudiziaria che non lo pone realmente nella condizione di incontrare i figli
o avesse puta caso una ex moglie talmente cattiva da mettersi di traverso
rispetto al diritto di visita ?
E se magari non riuscisse a tutelare le proprie ragioni perchè non creduto
o perchè la causa va male? E se i figli si schierassero fino a rinunciare
agli incontri col padre non collocatario ?

un saluto anche agli amici forumisti, che fanno finta di niente.
Non ho contratto l'ebola nel frattempo, potevate anche farvi vivi.


----------



## Gian (13 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente e' il papa'  che finge di prendersi il figlio e poi lo scarica ai nonni.
> 
> li e' tutta la famiglia paterna che e' da curare.


invece io ho conosciuto un caso di una madre che fingeva di curarsi dei figli
e poi li scaricava alla nonna materna.
Lì è tutta la famiglia materna da curare, cognati compresi...

:up:

permetti ma questa è davvero una chicca: hai scritto
Forse devi parlare con lui con calma per decidere se lasciarglieli adesso.

:rotflerchè, un genitore ha possibilità di lasciare i figli decidendo da solo?
Si vede che non vi siete separati....avreste capito il concetto di "bigenitorialità".
Il padre e ovviamente la madre conservano la potestà parentale anche dopo il divorzio,
informatevi.


----------



## disincantata (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> invece io ho conosciuto un caso di una madre che fingeva di curarsi dei figli
> e poi li scaricava alla nonna materna.
> Lì è tutta la famiglia materna da curare, cognati compresi...
> 
> ...



Da quello che ho capito io, lui non ci tiene particolarmente ad averli, e' lei che ha organizzato una domenica per 'loro'.

Indipendentemente da quello che hanno stabilito in tribunale,  credo nel loro caso non ci siano ancora andati, poi al  lato pratico sono i genitori  che si mettono o dovrebbero mettere d'accordo.

Parlavo proprio ieri di un caso  contrario. Di un bimbo di 5 anni che viene portato al padre quando aggrada alla madre e che piange quando il padre lo riporta da lei. Sintomo che qualcosa non va in quella madre. Confermato pure dal fratello e dalla madre della donna.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> invece io ho conosciuto un caso di una madre che fingeva di curarsi dei figli
> e poi li scaricava alla nonna materna.
> Lì è tutta la famiglia materna da curare, cognati compresi...
> 
> ...


in effetti è così  ma il bello del forum è che si può imparare da chi le cose le sa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Ottobre 2014)

Noi stasera abbiamo discusso un po'. Cercheremo di collaborare per trovare una soluzione decente per tutti. Intanto ho ottenuto di provare a collaborare anche in casa per il bene della bimba evitando di risponderci a vicenda con sgarbo ( cosa degli ultimi giorni ) e magari farci notare reciprocamente quando lo facciamo. 

E come sempre..... inizio io ad essere costruttivo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Noi stasera abbiamo discusso un po'. Cercheremo di collaborare per trovare una soluzione decente per tutti. Intanto ho ottenuto di provare a collaborare anche in casa per il bene della bimba evitando di risponderci a vicenda con sgarbo ( cosa degli ultimi giorni ) e magari farci notare reciprocamente quando lo facciamo.
> 
> E come sempre..... inizio io ad essere costruttivo.


:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


sarà comunque dura. A breve andremo dall'avvocato.


----------



## Principessa (14 Ottobre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Noi stasera abbiamo discusso un po'. Cercheremo di collaborare per trovare una soluzione decente per tutti. Intanto ho ottenuto di provare a collaborare anche in casa per il bene della bimba evitando di risponderci a vicenda con sgarbo ( cosa degli ultimi giorni ) e magari farci notare reciprocamente quando lo facciamo.
> 
> E come sempre..... inizio io ad essere costruttivo.


Fai bene  la bimba godrà i frutti della tua maturità e dell'equilibrio che cerchi di darle!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Ottobre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Fai bene  la bimba godrà i frutti della tua maturità e dell'equilibrio che cerchi di darle!


almeno quello..... sperando di non impazzire prima io. In questi giorni sono un elastico.....


----------



## viola di mare (14 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bugiardello se lo potevano risparmiare.
> Però può essere vero che quando è con loro si senta combattuto di non essere con te e che se loro gli danno retta si senta respinto.
> I tempi devono essere stabiliti dall'adulto per non caricare lui della responsabilità di dover dimostrare di voler bene scegliendo quanto stare con uno e l'altro.
> Se gli viene chiesto se vuole la mamma è normale che succeda così.





Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che un nonno non si possa organizzare per tenere volentieri il nipote?





disincantata ha detto:


> Veramente e' il papa' che finge di prendersi il figlio e poi lo scarica ai nonni.
> 
> li e' tutta la famiglia paterna che e' da curare.





Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo , il papà dovrebbe tenerli lui e non ci piove.(e pure i nonni dovrbbero farglielo presente)
> 
> però , io nonno se so che è così e mi fa piacere tenerlo , mi organizzo e non dico ...ho fa fare.
> immedesimandomi a me è venuto subito da pensare così





disincantata ha detto:


> La penso come te. Le cose sono due, o i nonni sono degni del figlio, o sono incazzati con il figlio che non sa stare poche ore con il nipote.





Minerva ha detto:


> e sempre a spese del bambino .



spiego: sono 4 anni che siamo separati e nonostante ci sia un accordo di separazione che prevede giorni ed orari, lui non ha mai rispettato nulla di tutto questo, io gli ho fatto scrivere mille volte ma l'unica soluzione è una denuncia ed in quel caso sarebbe costretto a prenderlo, ma io non voglio perchè il sentirsi rifiutato o vedere il padre costretto secondo me gli farebbe più male che altro, io ci sono e io mi prendo cura di lui.
veniamo ai nonni paterni, loro sanno benissimo che il figlio è uno stronzo, e cercano in qualche modo di sopperire alle mancanze, ma la mela non cade tanto lontana dall'albero e quindi anche loro hanno problemi di gestione, basti pensare che ogni volta che lo prendono e me lo riportano a casa mi fanno una serie di raccomandazioni che sono valide solo per il giorno che loro lo vedono (un solo giorno a settimana di solito il sabato, dalle 12.30 alle 14/14.30), gli altri giorni se mio figlio starnutisce o mangia o non mangia non sono cazzi che li riguardino,non è nemmeno una questione di non amarlo, semplicemente fanno il minimo che possono un pò perchè mi odiano per non aver accettato di tenermi il figlio cornuta e mazziata, ma di essermene andata, un pò perchè gia al figlio gliele danno tutte vinte manco avesse 15 anni (e di cervello li ha) che prendersi loro una responsabilità è troppo.
tutto a discapito di mio fiiglio ovviamente, senza capire che non nuociono a me perchè mi impediscono di avere una vita, ma nuociono a lui che è piccolo adora il nonno (è l'unico che ha) e soprattutto ha bisogno di una figura paterna.
lo zio fa quel che può


----------



## perplesso (14 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> spiego: sono 4 anni che siamo separati e nonostante ci sia un accordo di separazione che prevede giorni ed orari, lui non ha mai rispettato nulla di tutto questo, io gli ho fatto scrivere mille volte ma l'unica soluzione è una denuncia ed in quel caso sarebbe costretto a prenderlo, ma io non voglio perchè il sentirsi rifiutato o vedere il padre costretto secondo me gli farebbe più male che altro, io ci sono e io mi prendo cura di lui.
> veniamo ai nonni paterni, loro sanno benissimo che il figlio è uno stronzo, e cercano in qualche modo di sopperire alle mancanze, ma la mela non cade tanto lontana dall'albero e quindi anche loro hanno problemi di gestione, basti pensare che ogni volta che lo prendono e me lo riportano a casa mi fanno una serie di raccomandazioni che sono valide solo per il giorno che loro lo vedono (un solo giorno a settimana di solito il sabato, dalle 12.30 alle 14/14.30), gli altri giorni se mio figlio starnutisce o mangia o non mangia non sono cazzi che li riguardino,non è nemmeno una questione di non amarlo, semplicemente fanno il minimo che possono un pò perchè mi odiano per non aver accettato di tenermi il figlio cornuta e mazziata, ma di essermene andata, un pò perchè gia al figlio gliele danno tutte vinte manco avesse 15 anni (e di cervello li ha) che prendersi loro una responsabilità è troppo.
> tutto a discapito di mio fiiglio ovviamente, senza capire che non nuociono a me perchè mi impediscono di avere una vita, ma nuociono a lui che è piccolo adora il nonno (è l'unico che ha) e soprattutto ha bisogno di una figura paterna.
> lo zio fa quel che può


Ora mettiti seduta e stammi a sentire.   

frega cazzi degli accordi in sede di separazione.   il tuo ex inseminatore non vuole saperne di tuo figlio e tu devi smetterla di inseguire un fantasma.  chè imporre a tuo figlio di frequentare un coso che lo sbologna ai nonni non appena può, fa solo danno.

sul comportamento dei nonni stendo un velo pietoso perchè il regolamento mi impone di non bestemmiare.

di ciò che avete concordato in sede di separazione,tu devi assicurarti solo che luilì paghi quanto deve per il mantenimento del figlio.    sul resto,non c'è giudice che possa imporre l'amore dove non c'è un cuore.

credimi,meglio nessuna figura paterna che una figura che scappa a Sharm El Sheik il giorno del compleanno di tuo figlio.    

e questo per quel che riguarda tuo figlio.  ora veniamo a te.

1-a te serve sapere dove puoi reperire il tuo inseminatore solo per necessità mediche di tuo figlio.   Eratò potrà meglio illuminarti al riguardo.
2-fatti suggerire da Stark l'indirizzo del più vampiro dei suoi colleghi.  non esiste che se ne vada in vacanza con la ganza di turno e tu debba fare i salti mortali per far quadrare i conti,è giunta l'ora di dissanguarlo.
3-la prossima volta che ti vedo parlare del tuo inseminatore in termini di padre,marito e cose simili, ti gonfio.
4-mettiti in quella deliziosa testolina che di uomini,salvo che per le doverose disquisizioni sulle prospettive in campionato della Roma ,non hai bisogno.

Ora voglio che contatti Simy e Traccia e vi organizziate per un fashion tour a caccia di scarpe.  e voglio foto molto esplicite dei vostri acquisti 

mi sono spiegato?


----------



## ivanl (14 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> O
> 4-mettiti in quella deliziosa testolina che di uomini,salvo che per le doverose disquisizioni sulle prospettive in campionato della Roma ,non hai bisogno.


beh, magari degli uomini puo' averne anche bisogno per altro...a meno che tu non voglia candidarti e quindi non ha bisogno di altri uomini.
Ma il thread del broccolamento era altrove, mi pare 
Per il resto, quotone assoluto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ora mettiti seduta e stammi a sentire.
> .......
> 
> mi sono spiegato?


----------



## viola di mare (14 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ora mettiti seduta e stammi a sentire.
> 
> frega cazzi degli accordi in sede di separazione. il tuo ex inseminatore non vuole saperne di tuo figlio e tu devi smetterla di inseguire un fantasma. chè imporre a tuo figlio di frequentare un coso che lo sbologna ai nonni non appena può, fa solo danno.
> 
> ...



ti sei spiegato benissimo :inlove:
tu lo sai che ti voglio bene vero?


Simyyyyyyyy Tracciaaaaaaaa
ANDIAMO!!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ti sei spiegato benissimo :inlove:
> tu lo sai che ti voglio bene vero?
> 
> 
> ...


E io chi cazzo sono? La figlia della schifosa?




Perplesso il prossimo paio di scarpe me lo compri tu


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

*Perplesso*

A parte questo
Gran bel post ma da te non mi aspetto nulla di diverso


----------



## viola di mare (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io chi cazzo sono? La figlia della schifosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hai ragione amore, dobbiamo vederci assolutamente :inlove:


----------



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ora mettiti seduta e stammi a sentire.
> 
> frega cazzi degli accordi in sede di separazione.   il tuo ex inseminatore non vuole saperne di tuo figlio e tu devi smetterla di inseguire un fantasma.  chè imporre a tuo figlio di frequentare un coso che lo sbologna ai nonni non appena può, fa solo danno.
> 
> ...


ossignur che omaccio


----------



## birba (14 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ora mettiti seduta e stammi a sentire.
> 
> frega cazzi degli accordi in sede di separazione.   il tuo ex inseminatore non vuole saperne di tuo figlio e tu devi smetterla di inseguire un fantasma.  chè imporre a tuo figlio di frequentare un coso che lo sbologna ai nonni non appena può, fa solo danno.
> 
> ...






si scrive "sono stato spiegato?"


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io chi cazzo sono? La figlia della schifosa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Giuro hai rischiato di farmi andare  di traverso il caffè che stavo prendendo :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Giuro hai rischiato di farmi andare di traverso il caffè che stavo prendendo :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


Cioè, mi rompe le scatole ogni due per tre perchè broccolo (cosa non vera) e poi parla di scarpe e mi esclude e Viola gli va dietro
E che cazzo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè, mi rompe le scatole ogni due per tre perchè broccolo (cosa non vera) e poi parla di scarpe e mi esclude e Viola gli va dietro
> E che cazzo


Ora che non sei brava a broccolare .:cooldue:.. Posso avere qualche riserva in merito ?  sulle scarpe hai assolutamente ragione ...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora che non sei brava a broccolare .:cooldue:.. Posso avere qualche riserva in merito ?  sulle scarpe hai assolutamente ragione ...


non ho detto che non sono brava, ho detto che non broccolo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> non ho detto che non sono brava, ho detto che non broccolo


 Te la passo


----------



## Stark72 (14 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 2-fatti suggerire da Stark l'indirizzo del più vampiro dei suoi colleghi.  non esiste che se ne vada in vacanza con la ganza di turno e tu debba fare i salti mortali per far quadrare i conti,è giunta l'ora di dissanguarlo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti conosco due colleghe arpie che sono talmente arpie che le ho implorate di non mettersi mai contro di me neanche per una multa


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ora mettiti seduta e stammi a sentire.
> 
> frega cazzi degli accordi in sede di separazione.   il tuo ex inseminatore non vuole saperne di tuo figlio e tu devi smetterla di inseguire un fantasma.  chè imporre a tuo figlio di frequentare un coso che lo sbologna ai nonni non appena può, fa solo danno.
> 
> ...


Concordo.


Aggiungo che non era mia intenzione difendere i suoceri :unhappy: ma farti pensare che la situazione può far sentire tuo figlio combattuto.


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

è chiaro che si vuole il meglio per un figlio. Ma questo meglio, non dovrebbe essere una nostra idea di come dovrebbe essere, ma di gestire quello che c'è al meglio ed accettarlo. Un padre non si prende cura e non s'interessa di un figlio? È un adulto. Ci si parla, ma poi rimane nella sua responsabilità e si accetta il dato di fatto. Come anche l'inverso. Che è più il mio caso. Nostra figlia non va matta per il padre. Lei non vuole che condividere qualche tema con lui, ma niente più. Sa che è il padre, ma non lo vede come una persona di porto. Anche se lui è premuroso e presente. Questo va anche accettato. L'ho dovuto imparare. Anche lui. In alcuni aspetti, lei, mi sembra Brunetta. Non c'è una seconda volta per il ruolo e compito di un padre ... se mi hai abbandonato una volta, lo potresti fare una seconda. È il suo carattere. La sua scala di valori. Non coincide sempre con la mia. Io sembro dura, ma alla fine basta che percepisco che si vuole rimediare e inizio più a lavorare su me stessa per accettarlo. Forse un giorno perdonerà il padre come essere umano che può sbagliare ... Ci credo poco, perché lei è proprio così di suo. Mi ricordo di tanti aneddoti che raccontano la sua determinatezza ... prima del guaio che ha combinato lui nei suoi confronti. Non sono scemi ... e vanno protetti e rispettati anche da noi stessi, che desideriamo il meglio. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dico che se il distacco non dipende da motivi meramente futili ma che ne so è per lavoro, purtroppo poco si può fare, ma quando tu non vedi e non senti tuo figlio ed abiti a 4 km di distanza e non hai nessun impedimento, allora sei stronzo



Ciao Gian,

rileggiti con calma la risposta di Viola ... 
Non ti ha dato dello "stronzo" ... ha spiegato quando uno lo è ... 
Non era per nulla rivolto a te ... era un discorso in generale ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è chiaro che si vuole il meglio per un figlio. Ma questo meglio, non dovrebbe essere una nostra idea di come dovrebbe essere, ma di gestire quello che c'è al meglio ed accettarlo. Un padre non si prende cura e non s'interessa di un figlio? È un adulto. Ci si parla, ma poi rimane nella sua responsabilità e si accetta il dato di fatto. Come anche l'inverso. Che è più il mio caso. Nostra figlia non va matta per il padre. Lei non vuole che condividere qualche tema con lui, ma niente più. Sa che è il padre, ma non lo vede come una persona di porto. Anche se lui è premuroso e presente. Questo va anche accettato. L'ho dovuto imparare. Anche lui. In alcuni aspetti, lei, mi sembra Brunetta. Non c'è una seconda volta per il ruolo e compito di un padre ... se mi hai abbandonato una volta, lo potresti fare una seconda. È il suo carattere. La sua scala di valori. Non coincide sempre con la mia. Io sembro dura, ma alla fine basta che percepisco che si vuole rimediare e inizio più a lavorare su me stessa per accettarlo. Forse un giorno perdonerà il padre come essere umano che può sbagliare ... Ci credo poco, perché lei è proprio così di suo. Mi ricordo di tanti aneddoti che raccontano la sua determinatezza ... prima del guaio che ha combinato lui nei suoi confronti. Non sono scemi ... e vanno protetti e rispettati anche da noi stessi, che desideriamo il meglio.
> 
> ...


Una situazione difficile da accettare. Io per esempio fatico molto ad accettare che i miei figli abbiano me come punto di riferimento sicuramente per una mia predisposizione diversa all'ascolto rispetto al padre. Ma io so quanto li adora e faccio di tutto per spingerli verso di lui. Probabilmente dovrei capire e accettare come dici tu. 
Ma lei é cpsì verso il padre per il tradimento verso te? Perchè se lui è premuroso e attento con lei non capisci la seconda possibilità che deve dargli.
Scusa ma questo aspetto del rapporto figli genitori mi interessa molto


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una situazione difficile da accettare. Io per esempio fatico molto ad accettare che i miei figli abbiano me come punto di riferimento sicuramente per una mia predisposizione diversa all'ascolto rispetto al padre. Ma io so quanto li adora e faccio di tutto per spingerli verso di lui. Probabilmente dovrei capire e accettare come dici tu.
> Ma lei é cpsì verso il padre per il tradimento verso te? Perchè se lui è premuroso e attento con lei non capisci la seconda possibilità che deve dargli.
> Scusa ma questo aspetto del rapporto figli genitori mi interessa molto



Ciao

il tradimento del mio ex è stato un rifugio da tutto. Da tutte le responsabilità che comprendevano anche lei. Se lei aveva determinate domande, lui la mandava da me. Si è sentita abbandonata ... e ha visto fino a che punto è in grado di andare, avendo vissuto la situazione famigliare. Non ha avuto né il coraggio di abbandonare la nave, né di assumersi le sue responsabilità, né di chiedere aiuto ... un insieme di aspetti, che lei ha ben percepito. Figurati, prima di me. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il tradimento del mio ex è stato un rifugio da tutto. Da tutte le responsabilità che comprendevano anche lei. Se lei aveva determinate domande, lui la mandava da me. Si è sentita abbandonata ... e ha visto fino a che punto è in grado di andare, avendo vissuto la situazione famigliare. Non ha avuto né il coraggio di abbandonare la nave, né di assumersi le sue responsabilità, né di chiedere aiuto ... un insieme di aspetti, che lei ha ben percepito. Figurati, prima di me.
> 
> ...


Ok. Grazie


----------



## sienne (15 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok. Grazie



Ciao

deve crescere pure lei. Forse un giorno capirà, che ci sono delle "forze maggiori",
che possono destabilizzare completamente una persona e che fanno sorgere le debolezze,
annientando i veri pregi che hanno. Ma la cosa più importante è la sua serenità. 
Quella c'è ... il resto si evolverà ... 


sienne


----------



## viola di mare (15 Ottobre 2014)

infatti io continuerò sempre a cercare di rendere la crescita di mio figlio il più serena possibile, poi quando sarà grande deciderà lui come interpretare e se vorrà, perdonare, il padre; non ho nessuna intenzione di influenzarlo, mai vorrei che mi dicesse che non gli ho dato la possibilità di scegliere che comportamento avere lui e con i nonni.

io vorrei tutelare solo il suo benessere psicofisico, per quello che mi è possibile, il resto quando si presenterà valuteremo.


----------



## Palladiano (15 Ottobre 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io ho fatto la mia scelta, non lo aizzerò mai contro il padre, ma mi occuperò del suo benessere psicofisico, quando crescerà sarà in grado di decidere per se, mai vorrei che mi rinfacciasse di averlo influenzato.
> E' dura lo so, ma a me stare sempre con lui mi piace, quindi...
> lui è la mia vita, voglio solo che cresca sereno e forte, in grado di capire.


I bambini hanno una capacità straordinaria di leggere le situazioni. Li vedi lì che paiono non capire ed hanno capito già tutto. e alla lunga traggono da sè le conseguenze
Io sono figlio di genitori separati. Una brutta separazione così come era brutta la vita che facevo quando stavano assieme. Erano talmente adulti da menarsi davanti a me che ero piccolo. Ho ancora alcuni flash se ci penso (il che accade raramente perché ho alcuni cassetti nella mia testa che restano ben chiusi).
In ogni caso, tra alti (pochi) e bassi loro erano lì tutti e due per le apparenze o chissà cosa. Poi si misero a cercar casa e ricordo bene che il primo giorno in cui ci trasferimmo nella nuova abitazione lui non venne. Colse l'occasione per finire. Mio padre mi disse che viveva con dei colleghi e quando scoprii che viveva con un altra provai una delusione profondissima perché mi aveva mentito. Fu la prima delusione, avevo 9 anni.
Vi tralascio il fatto che mia madre non faceva altro che parlar male di mio padre tirando fuori anche cose che un figlio non avrebbe dovuto sentire, sorvolo sul fatto che mio padre quelle volte che mi passava a prendere non stava con me punto, ma mi portava dalla sua compagna e sua figlia e a me toccava subire l'interrogatorio di mia madre e inventare mille bugie.
Vedete mia madre aveva molti problemi quando ero piccolo. soffriva di depressione e non era in grado di crescermi. Apparentemente stavo molto peggio con lei che con mio padre.
Eppure io mi sono reso conto di tutti i sacrifici che mia madre ha fatto per crescermi, tante piccole cose che sembrava che io non notassi perché piccolo, mi sono ritornate alla mente: come quando lei diceva di non aver fame per far mangiare di più me, come quando per farmi avere un cibo che mi piaceva rinunciava a qualcosa per se. Ed alla fine nonostante tutto quello che mia madre mi ha fatto passare io sono legatissimo a lei. Mentre provo freddezza, delusione, quasi disprezzo per mio padre. 
Quindi cara viola di mare, stai tranquilla che tuo figlio è già in grado di capire tante cose solo che non è ancora in grado di metabolizzarle. Gli errori di suo padre glieli farà scontare quando sarà il momento. E l'insegnamento che gli avrai dato tu, non denigrando mai il padre, è qualcosa di prezioso.


----------



## viola di mare (15 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> I bambini hanno una capacità straordinaria di leggere le situazioni. Li vedi lì che paiono non capire ed hanno capito già tutto. e alla lunga traggono da sè le conseguenze
> Io sono figlio di genitori separati. Una brutta separazione così come era brutta la vita che facevo quando stavano assieme. Erano talmente adulti da menarsi davanti a me che ero piccolo. Ho ancora alcuni flash se ci penso (il che accade raramente perché ho alcuni cassetti nella mia testa che restano ben chiusi).
> In ogni caso, tra alti (pochi) e bassi loro erano lì tutti e due per le apparenze o chissà cosa. Poi si misero a cercar casa e ricordo bene che il primo giorno in cui ci trasferimmo nella nuova abitazione lui non venne. Colse l'occasione per finire. Mio padre mi disse che viveva con dei colleghi e quando scoprii che viveva con un altra provai una delusione profondissima perché mi aveva mentito. Fu la prima delusione, avevo 9 anni.
> Vi tralascio il fatto che mia madre non faceva altro che parlar male di mio padre tirando fuori anche cose che un figlio non avrebbe dovuto sentire, sorvolo sul fatto che mio padre quelle volte che mi passava a prendere non stava con me punto, ma mi portava dalla sua compagna e sua figlia e a me toccava subire l'interrogatorio di mia madre e inventare mille bugie.
> ...




grazie...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> I bambini hanno una capacità straordinaria di leggere le situazioni. Li vedi lì che paiono non capire ed hanno capito già tutto. e alla lunga traggono da sè le conseguenze
> Io sono figlio di genitori separati. Una brutta separazione così come era brutta la vita che facevo quando stavano assieme. Erano talmente adulti da menarsi davanti a me che ero piccolo. Ho ancora alcuni flash se ci penso (il che accade raramente perché ho alcuni cassetti nella mia testa che restano ben chiusi).
> In ogni caso, tra alti (pochi) e bassi loro erano lì tutti e due per le apparenze o chissà cosa. Poi si misero a cercar casa e ricordo bene che il primo giorno in cui ci trasferimmo nella nuova abitazione lui non venne. Colse l'occasione per finire. Mio padre mi disse che viveva con dei colleghi e quando scoprii che viveva con un altra provai una delusione profondissima perché mi aveva mentito. Fu la prima delusione, avevo 9 anni.
> Vi tralascio il fatto che mia madre non faceva altro che parlar male di mio padre tirando fuori anche cose che un figlio non avrebbe dovuto sentire, sorvolo sul fatto che mio padre quelle volte che mi passava a prendere non stava con me punto, ma mi portava dalla sua compagna e sua figlia e a me toccava subire l'interrogatorio di mia madre e inventare mille bugie.
> ...


Un abbraccio al bambino.
Un bambino intelligente che capiva e non aveva le parole per dirlo.


----------



## Cico (16 Ottobre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Li vedo praticamente tutti i giorni.
> La mattina li porto a scuola, la sera esco dal lavoro e passo una mezz'ora.
> Poi il sabato spesso stanno con me e la domenica di solito ci vediamo di pomeriggio.
> Ci accordiamo di volta in volta, anzi di settimana in settimana a seconda dei suoi turni di lavoro e delle mie necessità.
> ...


Lode lode lode al tuo buon senso!!!!


----------

